# Newhall Bike Co. Going out of business



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

:cryin:

Great shop is closing down. Sad to see it go. If anyone is interested, they have their entire inventory on clearance and must get rid of everything by the 31st. If you are local and looking for something come support them while you still can!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I saw that on Facebook. Bummer! I've known Roger for years and watched him go through all the stress of keeping the shop open. It appears to be "online competition" thats doing him in. I will try and get out there this week.


----------

